# Montage disque réseau (afp) au lancement de session



## Cybry (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai 3 Mac à la maison (2 macbook, 1 iMac) et un NAS Synology qui sert de serveur de fichiers commun et de serveur de sauvegardes TimeMachine (Synology a livré en septembre un nouveau firmware qui permet d'utiliser les volumes du NAS pour réaliser les sauvegardes TM et ça fonctionne très bien  ).

Bref, j'ai un volume du NAS que je monte sur chaque mac de la maison, au moment de l'ouverture des sessions utilisateurs (Genre afp://192.168.0.254/Partage).

Je configure le montage automatique du volume dans la gestion des comptes, là où il est possible d'indiquer quels services ouvrir lors du démarrage de session. Je coche la case "masquer" à côté de la ligne qui décrit la ressource à monter.

Ca marche, le volume est monté systématiquement au démarrage de chaque session.

Mon souci, c'est que j'ai une fenêtre du finder qui s'ouvre à l'écran et qui affiche le contenu du volume monté. Pas déconnant, mais j'aimerais bien que cette fenêtre ne s'ouvre pas au lancement de session, car elle me gêne... (ie je voudrais que le volume soit  monté, comme aujourd'hui, mais sans qu'une fenêtre finder correspondante s'ouvre en même temps, ça me dérange).

Voilà... des idées ?


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2009)

Il y a des jours, voire des semaines, où il semble que les fils postés au mauvais endroit soient plus nombreux. Voire très nombreux.

On dirait bien que nous sommes dans une de ces semaines ...

Tu as un problème réseau (c'est dans le titre) : il paraîtrait logique de poster dans le forum Internet/Réseaux.
Non ?


----------



## Cybry (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour moi c'est plus du système que du réseau...

Je ne demande pas d'aide sur une connexion wifi, ethernet, un paramétrage de routeur ou que sais-je encore... mais sur un paramétrage d'OS X qui m'ouvre une fenêtre indésirable quand j'ouvre un volume automatiquement au démarrage de session. Accessoirement le volume est distant, mais le problème ne vient pas du réseau mais du comportement d'OS X à l'ouverture de session. 
Si le volume était un disque externe connecté en firewire ou usb ca serait la même chose. En ce sens, le mot réseau dans le titre est malheureux.

Enfin bref, je peux comprendre ta réaction, même si je la trouve un peu épidermique, mais j'espère que tu comprends ma façon de voir les choses... Pour moi mon problème est un problème système et c'est ici que je cherche la réponse.

<se rend compte que le fil a été déplacé... et m.... possible de le faire revenir dans le topic Mac OS X ?>


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2009)

Seuls les modérateurs (avec leurs super-pouvoirs) ou les administrateurs (avec leur méta-super-pouvoirs _absolus_) peuvent déplacer un fil 

ET certes, il s'agit d'un paramétrage du système : mais d'un paramétrage qui concerne le réseau (protocole AFP et la manière de monter _discrètement_ un volume).


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir





Cybry a dit:


> Si le volume était un disque externe connecté en firewire ou usb ca serait la même chose.


Justement, non. Les disques USB et Firewire sont montés automatiquement, et ce montage ne donne pas lieu à l'affichage d'une fenêtre.


Cybry a dit:


> Je configure le montage automatique du volume dans la gestion des comptes, là où il est possible d'indiquer quels services ouvrir lors du démarrage de session.


Pourrais-tu préciser de quelle manière est fait ce montage ? Tu lances un script ? Une application ? ...


----------



## Cybry (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est dit (peut être pas assez détaillé) dans mon message initial : dans la gestion des comptes, j'associe à mes utilisateurs les ressources qui s'ouvrent automatiquement avec leur session (pomme -> préférences systèmes -> comptes -> onglet ouverture).
J'ai une ligne avec la case 'masquer' cochée, le nom de ma ressource à ouvrir (Partage) et le terme 'Volume' indiqué dans la colonne "type".

L'ouverture automatique du volume à l'ouverture de session fonctionne parfaitement.
Par contre j'aimerai ne pas avoir la fenêtre finder qui m'affiche le contenu du volume quand je me connecte (bref, avoir une connexion au volume distant, mais sans affichage simultané de ce volume dans le finder) .


Cybry


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2009)

En montant le volume de cette façon, on demande en fait au Finder de le faire. C'est probablement ce qui provoque l'affichage de la fenêtre.

Il faudrait plutôt exécuter un script, lequel sera probablement beaucoup plus discret.

Pour éviter d'aller trifouiller dans Terminal, ce script pourrait être facilement fabriqué en AppleScript, comme ceci :
	
	



```
[COLOR="DimGray"]-- URL du volume AFP distant à monter
--   La syntaxe pour TCP/IP est :
--    afp://[user[;AUTH=uamname][:password]@]host[:port]/volume
--   La syntaxe pour AppleTalk est :
--    afp:/at/[user[;AUTH=uamname][:password]@]servername[:zone-name]/volume[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"][B]property[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_URL[/COLOR] : "afp://192.168.0.254/Partage"

[COLOR="DimGray"]-- Dossier servant de point de montage
--  il doit exister et être accessible en écriture[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"][B]property[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_node[/COLOR] : "/Users/MaSession/distant"

[COLOR="DimGray"]-- Éventuelles options de montage
--  voir "man mount" pour plus de détails[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"][B]property[/B][/COLOR] [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_options[/COLOR] : ""

[COLOR="Blue"][B]set[/B] [COLOR="DarkGreen"]mopt[/COLOR] [B]to[/B][/COLOR] ""
[COLOR="Blue"][B]if[/B] [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_options[/COLOR] [B]is not equal to[/B][/COLOR] "" [COLOR="Blue"][B]then set[/B] [COLOR="DarkGreen"]mopt[/COLOR] [B]to[/B][/COLOR] "-o " & [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_options[/COLOR] & " "
[COLOR="Blue"]do shell script[/COLOR] "/sbin/mount_afp " & [COLOR="DarkGreen"]mopt[/COLOR] & [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_URL[/COLOR] & " " & [COLOR="DarkGreen"]_node[/COLOR]
```
Il convient d'adapter cet exemple à ton cas particulier (volume/login/mot de passe/point de montage/options).

Ce script, enregistré sous la forme d'application exécutable en arrière-plan, serait lancé à l'ouverture de session.


----------



## Cybry (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse.
Ca m'embête un peu de passer par là (un script qui génère un en gros un _mount -t afp -o "options de montage etc..._"). Il faudrait un script pour chaque utilisateur puisque leurs mots de passe pour accéder au volume sont distincts.
Avec la configuration actuelle, ils ont entré un fois pour toute leur mot de passe (la première fois qu'ils se sont connectés), et le mac l'a gardé dans son trousseau.

J'ai continué à chercher de mon côté et trouvé quelques threads intéressants à ce sujet :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2220889&tstart=1
http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-44016.html

Par contre, j'en reviens pas qu'il faille passer par des trucs aussi compliqués pour faire un truc aussi simple 

Ca me rappelle mon bon vieux temps d'administrateur unix où on configurait ce genre de chose dans les .cshrc des utilisateurs..., ou plus globalement dans les /etc/fstab selon le contexte.

Je sens que je vais rester avec ma fenêtre finder ouverte, et tant pis pour les courants d'air...


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Par contre, j'en reviens pas qu'il faille passer par des trucs aussi compliqués pour faire un truc aussi simple


Puisque le fonctionnement proposé par défaut par le système ne te convient pas, il faut bien te résoudre à entrer dans les détails. Ce que tu demandes est spécifique, et beaucoup plus compliqué qu'il n'y paraît si l'on considère toutes les options possibles. Ingénieur réseau, c'est même un métier.

D'ailleurs, le montage discret d'un volume à l'ouverture de chaque session me paraît un tantinet gênant. Si ce montage n'est pas effectué du fait d'un dysfonctionnement passager du réseau, comment l'utilisateur peut-il s'en apercevoir puis agir simplement pour régler le problème ?


----------



## Cybry (26 Novembre 2009)

Ben faut pas confondre ingénieur réseau (il s'avère que, justement, c'est mon métier, et là il s'agit de définir des architectures sur des centaines de sites avec différents types de liaisons, de routeurs, de protocoles de routage, de modèle de QS) et administrateur système (j'ai fait ça un moment dans ma jeunesse) 
Surtout que là on est dans un bête contexte de réseau domestique, avec un système considéré comme le plus simple à configurer pour les utilisateurs lambda.


Bref, cette digression mise à part, je regrette d'avoir à tripatouiller un script pour faire ça, alors que sous windows, système que je n'apprécie pas particulièrement par ailleurs, il suffit de faire 'connecter un lecteur réseau' en configuration graphique. 

Ouverture de fenêtre mise à part, la configuration sous la gestion des comptes d'OS X fait exactement la même chose, avec une logique plus naturelle à mon sens (normal de définir dans la gestion des compte les ressources lancées), mais avec cette bête fenêtre qui m'embête.

Au final, je vais me faire à cette fenêtre, pas envie de me lancer dans des scripts sur les machines de la maison, parce que le jour ou je serai en déplacement et où ca merdera, madame sera perdue et ça ne sera pas facile de la dépanner par téléphone...


----------



## bompi (26 Novembre 2009)

Apparemment, ce doit être pas loin d'un bug : si je me réfère à cet exemple de montage (SMB en l'occurrence), ta manipulation devrait fonctionner.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta petite digression, mais on ne va pas entrer dans ce débat, ce n'est pas le sujet.


Si le script ne te convient pas, il existe bien d'autres moyens de monter un volume distant (on en a très souvent parlé sur le forum, et de nombreuses solutions ont déjà été données, dont certaines sont très simples). Celui que je t'ai proposé correspond simplement à la façon de procéder que tu t'es fixée (lancement automatique à l'ouverture de la session paramétrable dans les préférences des comptes).

Mais le problème vient peut-être seulement du fait que tu t'imposes a priori le moyen de parvenir à ce que tu veux, au lieu de chercher le moyen qui répondra le mieux à ton besoin. D'une manière générale, vouloir copier sous Mac OS ce qui se fait sous Windows s'avère être est le chemin le dangereux et le plus tortueux pour arriver à ses fins.


----------



## Cybry (26 Novembre 2009)

> Mais le problème vient peut-être seulement du fait que tu t'imposes a priori le moyen de parvenir à ce que tu veux, au lieu de chercher le moyen qui répondra le mieux à ton besoin. D'une manière générale, vouloir copier sous Mac OS ce qui se fait sous Windows s'avère être est le chemin le dangereux et le plus tortueux pour arriver à ses fins.



Mon besoin 'fonctionnel' est que les utilisateurs disposent d'un répertoire partagé, sur un disque réseau, où ils puissent stocker et accéder à leurs ressources de travail depuis n'importe quel poste de la maison.

Mon but n'est pas de faire 'du windows' dans Mac OS, mais de couvrir mon besoin, le plus simplement possible, pour qu'un jour où je ne serai pas là je puisse expliquer à madame comment s'en sortir de façon simple (pas un truc du genre "ben oui, tu ouvres un terminal, tu tapes 'vi .xinitrc'... bon, j'exagère mais c'est l'idée).

Quand j'ai cherché comment faire pour mac, j'ai trouvé rapidement le montage des disques réseaux via la configuration des comptes, procédé qui m'a plu, et que j'ai trouvé plus logique que les connexions de disques réseaux à la windows, excepté cette fichue fenêtre finder.

Sinon, ne te méprends pas, j'apprécie tes conseils . Je reste juste sur ma faim de ne pas pouvoir faire mon montage sans fenêtre,  sans scripter.


D'autres que moi ont voulu faire la même chose (notamment quelqu'un qui gérait une réseau local de 40 emac, et qui était très gêné par l'apparition de la fenêtre finder : le répertoire montré contenait 400 fichiers/sous-répertoires qui mettait un temps très long à s'afficher dans la fenêtre finder des postes clients, les bloquant pendant ce temps là. Les solutions qu'on lui donne dans ce fil de discussion sont de mettre tous ses fichiers dans un répertoire unique, et de scripter le montage du volume réseau).
Fil http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2220889&tstart=1.

Merci Bompi pour ton lien, je regarderai à la maison si c'est possible de faire comme ça (ça a l'air très simple) pour un volume afp.


----------



## pcnum (15 Avril 2015)

je réchauffe ce post
Moi aussi je n'ai jamais trouvé une manière simple de ne pas avoir ces fenêtres au démarrage !
J'ai un Nas avec des dossiers qui sont utilisés pour effectuer des sauvegardes. Donc il n'y a aucun intérêt à ce que 10 fenêtres soient visibles au démarrage.

Pour une chose aussi rudimentaire, je trouve dommage qu'il n'y a rien.


----------

